

Sex, Pizza, or Self-Esteem? - c0riander
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/11/choosing-self-esteem-over-sex-or-pizza/

======
fooandbarify
Is there any data behind the stated trend towards narcissism in recent
generations or is it just a guess from some cranky old people? Any study
performed on today's university students tells me nothing about the university
students of 20 or 30 years ago - is it possible that university students have
always been deprived of self-esteem? Is it further possible that humans
naturally exhibit insecurity?

